# forsyth county



## cfreeman

whats everybody been seein or killing


----------



## Lakrymator

I haven't seen anything moving yet in the morning hunts, but I have several does and some small bucks on cam.  A friend of mine has two pretty nice bucks on his cam a few miles away.


----------



## GA DAWG

Ive not even started hunting yet. I have nothing worth mentioning on cam either. Just got my foodplots plowed today. I guess I will plant tomorrow.


----------



## lightsout2011

Haven't been yet. Going tonight. Haven't seen anything in fields yet.


----------



## Worros

Saw plenty out there opening weekend. I'm down near the avenue on some family property 
Have a few shooters on cam all through the summer, just waiting on those guys.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows

Hunting has been hit and miss for me so far due to the acorns everywhere I think but I can't complain. I've hunted about 10 sits so far and took two does in Dawson county last week then this buck yesterday evening in Forsyth. I usually don't have any confidence in seeing mature bucks like him till around thanksgiving but I'll take them anytime I see em


----------



## Lakrymator

Congrats on that monster buck Joe! 

I finally stuck my first one in forsyth county today.  I'm new to hunting, this is my second season and I got two deer last year in Washington county.  I haven't seen anything moving during my sits in the blind.  They either pick the days I don't hunt to show up or just show up at night on camera.  So today when I saw this 4 pointer I had to take him.  My adrenaline was rushing so hard I couldn't even count antlers.  I'm not a trophy hunter anyway, just trying to fill the freezer and since this was the first deer I saw all season I went for it.  So my hard work and patience finally paid off.  Maybe I'll see the big daddy from last year later during the rut.


----------



## bany

Not seeing bucks at all, but there is a good or great fawn crop.
Not hunting yet either though!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Great buck Joe!

The guys at Wilkes say they have 2 bucks over 125 so far. I did not see them...


----------



## GA DAWG

Congrats Joe on another biggun.


----------



## jlt4800

That's a good one for sure!
Congrats


----------



## JoeKnowsBows

Thanks guys and I haven't been hunting since so no new reports from me for Forsyth. I know there's tons of food on the ground now and the next 2-3 week stretch is always the hardest hunting year after year, so good luck guys. A strong cold front could change things but we don't get many of those till November and December.


----------



## Dawg90

Walked around property (SOFO) yesterday and saw a lot of active scrapes. Looks like the young bucks are getting active.


----------



## Dawg90

Anyone seeing any chasing going on yet?


----------



## jtm67

Got in the woods for the first time Friday evening.  I saw 9 does, but no chasing.  I also saw some scrape activity and small rubs as I walked to my stand.  Hopefully rut is just around the corner.


----------



## RKIRBY21

What everyone seeing? Haven't seen any bucks chasing in my area.


----------



## GA DAWG

Been chasing for a week now that Ive saw. Mostly baby bucks.


----------



## Pepper1126

Saw 3 bucks together in back yard today. Looks as if they are still grouped.


----------



## Dawg90

Sat this AM. One lone 4 pointer late morning.   
No chasing yet.


----------



## GA DAWG

Just back in town. Already saw chasing this eve. No baby buck either.


----------



## Dawg90

Saw first chasing (4 ptr) of season yesterday evening.


----------



## Dawg90

Awful quiet out there.  Anyone seeing anything?  Having any luck?


----------



## Buckshot

*Need 2 b n the woods!!!*

The deer in S.Forsyth are wide open right now. Started a couple days ago and should be on for the next week. I have seen a shooter buck everytime I have been in the woods the past three days! Just after one particular buck. Haven't been able to close the deal on him. He's pretty slick!


----------



## swwifty

Buckshot said:


> The deer in S.Forsyth are wide open right now. Started a couple days ago and should be on for the next week. I have seen a shooter buck everytime I have been in the woods the past three days! Just after one particular buck. Haven't been able to close the deal on him. He's pretty slick!



Out of curiosity what area of forsyth? I've been hunting cumming and haven't seen any shooters in the day yet or chasing.


----------



## GA DAWG

Its wide open in north Forsyth to. Best rutting action I've saw in yrs and yrs.


----------



## Buckshot

*what area of forsyth do u hunt?*



swwifty said:


> Out of curiosity what area of forsyth? I've been hunting cumming and haven't seen any shooters in the day yet or chasing.


 Im just curious. I think we might be hunting the same bucks! They tend to cover some ground this time of year. Mostly S.Forsyth and N.Fulton. You gonna tell us where u hunt?


----------



## swwifty

Buckshot said:


> Im just curious. I think we might be hunting the same bucks! They tend to cover some ground this time of year. Mostly S.Forsyth and N.Fulton. You gonna tell us where u hunt?



It's weird. The big bucks I was seeing on trail cams a few weeks ago, seem to have disappeared (I haven't seen them at all in the day anymore).

I hunt just southwest (a few miles) of Cumming on a 30 acre lot, that is a super thick bedding area.


----------



## GA DAWG

It seems as if its went south. Went from running everywhere to nothing this week. Weather and moon is playing a big part I guess. All the good deer must be locked down. Im getting no pics or nothing of them.  Like the switch has been turned off.


----------



## swwifty

GA DAWG said:


> It seems as if its went south. Went from running everywhere to nothing this week. Weather and moon is playing a big part I guess. All the good deer must be locked down. Im getting no pics or nothing of them.  Like the switch has been turned off.



Same. I think it has to do with the warm weather.


----------



## Lakrymator

The warm weather definitely has slowed things down.  This is the big daddy I've been trying to hunt, but he hasn't been around for two weeks now.  Anyone on here seen him?  Looks like he got injured fighting another buck.  You can see the wound on his neck and his eye looks like it got poked out.  I hope the neighbors didn't kill him.  

Seems like all the bucks on my property have bad genetics with odd racks.  I got one odd buck that is still hanging around with 5 points on one side and the other completely broken off, but his other side was odd before it broke off.


----------



## swwifty

It looks like there might be a cold front coming in next week, so that would definitely be the time to be in the woods!


----------



## bany

Lak, was it a nine before? sounds like one that was around me. haven't seen the one in the pic. YOTES took down a yearling under my stand a few days ago, she is almost gone already. think I killed one, it ran off a bloody mess.


----------



## GA DAWG

I aint saw a buck since about last fri. Seeing very few does to. They have vanished. I blame the moon now


----------



## swwifty

GA DAWG said:


> I aint saw a buck since about last fri. Seeing very few does to. They have vanished. I blame the moon now



I'm going to be hunting some this week, and I'll report back what I see/ don't see!


----------



## GA DAWG

Im gonna put some meat in the freezer hopefully starting thur morning. So yall hold your ears


----------



## Lakrymator

bany said:


> Lak, was it a nine before? sounds like one that was around me. haven't seen the one in the pic. YOTES took down a yearling under my stand a few days ago, she is almost gone already. think I killed one, it ran off a bloody mess.



No I don't think he was a 9 before, that left side was just odd and he has one sticker pointing off to the side that you can't see in that pic.  Seems like most of the genetics are odd up here, and I'm on the north side of the county.


----------



## bany

nothing early today


----------



## GA DAWG

bany said:


> nothing early today


I shouldn't have declared today as starting of putting meat in freezer day. Dern. I only saw 3 way off. So does. Yall are safe again.


----------



## GA DAWG

I saw a great biggun at 12:05 in northwest end standing on side of rd. Monster! I dont know if anyone hunts in there or not. I hate to say rd name cause they might. Its close to a school.


----------



## swwifty

GA DAWG said:


> I saw a great biggun at 12:05 in northeast end standing on side of rd. Monster! I dont know if anyone hunts in there or not. I hate to say rd name cause they might. Its close to a school.



There's quite a few "bigguns" in Forsyth, so this really isn't a surprise.


----------



## Lakrymator

GA DAWG said:


> I saw a great biggun at 12:05 in northeast end standing on side of rd. Monster! I dont know if anyone hunts in there or not. I hate to say rd name cause they might. Its close to a school.



Probably not far from me, send him my way.


----------



## bany

that fella wont let me in there! I kid, dead quite in the am I am going tonite and the next and so on, dang moon! noon to dark I think this period


----------



## swwifty

Hunted Saturday AM, didn't see a freakin thing. Just froze my butt off.

No idea where the deer are.


----------



## Wilcox

Friday and Saturday morning were super slow...moon cycle, should be good this week if you can get out.


----------



## bany

seems to be getting better, good luck seeing a buck though!


----------



## Dawg90

Saw small 6 ptr , 4 ptr and four does yesterday afternoon. Neither buck chasing.


----------



## GA DAWG

All Ive saw is does and more does. Heard a crap load of coyotes this eve. Bout time to set the traps!!!


----------



## bany

nothing this am, probably should start hunting the yotes


----------



## swwifty

bany said:


> nothing this am, probably should start hunting the yotes



yeah, no kidding.

I have some pictures on my trail cam of a yote that looks like a German Shepard!! no lie. This is like 100 yards from a neighborhood too.


----------



## GA DAWG

I might can trap yalls yotes if aint no yard dogs around. I could try if you wanted? Be after Jan 1st though and would like it to be above cumming.


----------



## swwifty

GA DAWG said:


> I might can trap yalls yotes if aint no yard dogs around. I could try if you wanted? Be after Jan 1st though and would like it to be above cumming.



I was gonna try it myself, but I'm afraid of accidentally trapping a deer, as there are tons of deer in this area too.


----------



## GA DAWG

swwifty said:


> I was gonna try it myself, but I'm afraid of accidentally trapping a deer, as there are tons of deer in this area too.


Deer pull their hoof out. I have lots of deer..they throwed several of mine last yr. You will not catch a deer.


----------



## swwifty

GA DAWG said:


> Deer pull their hoof out. I have lots of deer..they throwed several of mine last yr. You will not catch a deer.



With a foot trap?


----------



## GA DAWG

Yes a foot trap.


----------



## bany

fri. morning lots of doe together, 9ish couldn't stay any longer. there are a ton of yotes in this county!!


----------



## swwifty

bany said:


> fri. morning lots of doe together, 9ish couldn't stay any longer. there are a ton of yotes in this county!!



yes, there is. Time to start killing some of them!


----------



## smackdown51

I shot a doe Friday after Thanksgiving without a front hoof, something pinched it off at the knuckle, i wondered if it had been caught in a trap


----------



## GA DAWG

smackdown51 said:


> I shot a doe Friday after Thanksgiving without a front hoof, something pinched it off at the knuckle, i wondered if it had been caught in a trap


No. You can fire it off on your hand. Dont even bruise you.


----------



## smackdown51

Well something pinched it's front hoof off. A trap is all that I know that could pinch one off or hold a foot tight enough for it to be jerked off it's leg. It was still bleeding and had its dew claws still on its leg


----------



## smackdown51

I mean a steal trap, not one of the have a heart kind


----------



## GA DAWG

I got a couple dozen if you wanna come see them. No way in the world it can pinch a deers foot off. My guess is. It got wrapped in some kind of wire or string from someone's house. Cut circulation off and foot fell off.


----------



## smackdown51

traps I use must be a lot stronger then the ones u use then, I don't want my hand around when mine go off.


----------



## bany

yea, i watched my buddy take one on the fingers years ago. may not of broke them? but close enough!


----------



## smackdown51

Saw 5 does this morning feeding about 8 o'clock, haven't seen them in a while but glad to see they are back


----------



## GA DAWG

Have been several killed on our place this week. 1eight and 4 does. This evening will put an end to the bang sticks. I will start trapping pretty soon now.


----------



## GA DAWG

Getting rid of the fawn killers here. Have got 4 just at my house. Have caught no deer yet or found no deer feet laying around..


----------



## shakey gizzard

WTG Ga Dawg!  To,2,too many neighbor dogs IMBY!


----------



## jbird1

Very nice!


----------

